

How much to integrate a one-page-scroll into an AngularJS single-page app? - anupshinde

How many hours would to take to integrate a one-page-scroll theme into an AngularJS SPA app?<p>How many hours would you take to integrate a theme like below into a MEAN.io single page app?<p>For a theme that works exactly like this:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sveccdesign.com&#x2F;preview&#x2F;applight&#x2F;v2&#x2F;versions&#x2F;white&#x2F;2&#x2F;<p>And has a background video on the first slide&#x2F;page as shown in this:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themeforest.net&#x2F;item&#x2F;wunderkind-one-page-parallax-theme&#x2F;7601990?WT.ac=search_item&amp;WT.oss_phrase=one%20page&amp;WT.oss_rank=6&amp;WT.z_author=VossenDesign<p>i.e The first page &quot;index&quot; is the landing page that shows this. And this along with the rest of the application is a single page application. The rest of the app is a different design altogether and this theme is only shown on the &quot;&#x2F;&quot; route.<p>A much smaller version for such a mean.io app would be: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.breezejs.com&#x2F;samples&#x2F;zza<p>I was asked by a client to do it in one hour into an existing app that was not developed by me, and I could not do it in that time frame - obviously I took much more time and got stuck too dealing with the styling conflicts from the application styles and template styles. Well, that work was allocated to somebody else - and I left the client too.<p>But, in retrospection, I would like to understand if the the client really made a reasonable expectation.
======
heldrida
What technical skills or how much experience the client have, to say you can
accomplish this in 1 hour ? I also question your own experience, why did you
get fooled, be more cautious next time, analyse the situation yourself.

